# Bradley Cooper - 2013 New York Film Critics Circle Awards Ceremony at The Edison Ballroom (New York, January 6, 2014) x33



## szavy (7 Jan. 2014)

​


----------



## Dana k silva (7 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for Bradley!


----------



## dkfan (6 Apr. 2014)

Thanks a lot, szavy!


----------

